# QSW roof rack



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

I'm curious to know if any of the Quantum wagon roof racks came with cross bars. Mine only has the rails.


----------



## engineered4power (Sep 15, 2009)

Mine as cross-bars.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

yes.
I have extra crossbars for


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

mine came with the cross bars when I had it


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

How much $?


----------



## sttngboy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: QSW roof rack (borellsoffun)*

I have an 87 non synco and mine has the rails and cross bars.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: QSW roof rack (sttngboy)*

If the car has factory roof rails, it came with the removable cross-bars and a bag to keep them in. They do make a difference in mileage, by the way. And they're way sturdier than the aftermarket roof racks.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: QSW roof rack (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_ And they're way sturdier than the aftermarket roof racks.

I doubt they are as sturdy as a good gutter mount Yakima rack.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_they're way sturdier than the aftermarket roof racks.



_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
I doubt they are as sturdy as a good gutter mount Yakima rack.


The OEM rack is Not as sturdy as a Thule or Yakima. I've had Thule and Yakima racks on my VW since 1990, the only benefit of the VW QW rack is that you can remove the bars within seconds.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Maybe my old 84 wagon had someone in there to reinforce it as there were steel plates underneath the roof panel that the legs were bolted against. gave a good bit more surface area to spread out the stress. Looked factory to me.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The factory rails are good, but the cross bars are the "not as good as Thule/Yakima" point


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Ohhh..gotcha. Maybe so. Lets break some of each to find out. 
I'm in a destructive mood. Bad day at work.


----------



## thedubwhisperer (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_Ohhh..gotcha. Maybe so. Lets break some of each to find out. 
I'm in a destructive mood. Bad day at work.









Please stay away from the coupe until the anger passes.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thedubwhisperer)*

Remember, I have a blue 85 wagon shell in the yard still that can receive the anger.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_
The OEM rack is Not as sturdy as a Thule or Yakima. I've had Yakima racks on my VW since 1990

Ditto for me too, and about the same year, maybe a year or two later. I have sworn by Yakima for years and continue to do so. I have so much of it laying around it's not even funny. You can really load it down with stuff.
Not a Q, but def a full rack....








Two road bikes, two mountain bikes, and one oversized tandem kayak.

And a few other configurations....

















_Modified by DubbinChris at 3:45 AM 3-16-2010_


_Modified by DubbinChris at 3:48 AM 3-16-2010_


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

I have a few questions I thought I should just ask in this thread since they are related to the topic.
So I'm looking for a bike holder that will fit on the Quantums stock roof rack bars. The bars are squared not round, is the shape of the bars the only factor that will limit what bike carriers will fit and which will not?
Also I would to know what bike carriers you have used and your experience with them.
This is for a mountain bike so the carrier would have to be wide enough to fit fat tires in it.
Thanks


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: QSW roof rack (borellsoffun)*

One of mine has them, seeing I can only drive one of them at a time, I switch them to the '85 when I need to


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlkMk3* »_I'm looking for a bike holder that will fit on the Quantums stock roof rack bars. The bars are squared not round, is the shape of the bars the only factor that will limit what bike carriers will fit and which will not? Also I would to know what bike carriers you have used and your experience with them.
Thanks










It is not a good idea to mount any type of bicycle racks to the factory Quantum roof rails. The attachment points are not as sturdy as a Yakima/Thule system.


----------

